# speaker suggestions



## chkngreez (May 11, 2010)

I recently bought an Onkyo HT-S6200 HTIB. While I think it is a respectable starting point, I feel that the speakers could use an upgrade. In the future I plan to buy and amplifier to drive my front/center channel, but it will probably be a while before I get around to that. With that in mind, I would like to buy some new front/center speakers and replace my surrounds with the current front speakers. I don't have room for floor standing speakers, I have been considering in-wall. Room is 16x16, and I'm planning to spend around $400. Any suggestions?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Inwalls typically don't perform as well as bookshelves for the same money. Would it be possible to go with Bookshelf speakers?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

I haven't personally heard these, but I've been eye balling these for family members who have HTIB systems and or no speakers at all. http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-20005175-47.html

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/sho...52&AID=1457538&PID=3662453&SID=skim725X577807

I'd imagine that those speakers with this sub http://www.parts-express.com/pe/sho...77&AID=1457538&PID=3662453&SID=skim725X577807 would be a nice upgrade over the under performing stuff that comes with a HTIB system. With Onkyo, they usually throw in a decent AVR and the speakers are just kind of thrown in.


----------



## chkngreez (May 11, 2010)

Bookshelf speakers would be fine, especially if I would get more quality for the same price. The in-wall was just an idea I was toying around with. I probably should have clarified earlier, but I'm not looking for a sub. I am in the process of creating my own sub monster. Just to give you an idea of what I'm playing with: 

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-809

http://www.ikesound-car-audio.com/rec/1529-Pioneer-TS-W3004SPL

I have two of these in my car and they will practically kill you. It's just a pet project, I'm still undecided on what box design to go with. 

Those Daytons look like a good deal, but I'm not impressed with the power handling, especially since I plan to upgrade my amp. Thanks though.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

For $400 for 3 speakers (L, R, C) you should check out SVS (though they won't ship until July), Behringer B2030p, Aperion 4 series, and JBL Studio L series which can be found on ebay for less $$.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

chkngreez said:


> Bookshelf speakers would be fine, especially if I would get more quality for the same price. The in-wall was just an idea I was toying around with. I probably should have clarified earlier, but I'm not looking for a sub. I am in the process of creating my own sub monster. Just to give you an idea of what I'm playing with:
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-809
> 
> ...


Ah, I thought you were looking at everything for $400. I thought that was strange.... Anyhoo, these are the only affordable thing I can think of that could keep up with the sub you plan on using.

http://www.thenerds.net/BIC.BIC_Formula_FH6_LCR_All_Channel_Speaker.FH6LCR.html?affid=8&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=FH6LCR^~^BIC

http://www.bicamerica.com/showpage.php?brand=2&type=6&spkrID=83


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
For around 400 Dollars, the $749 MSRP PSB Image T45 is tough to beat at 479. It is available from DMC-Electronics.com for that price and they are an Authorized Dealer.

I am not sure your Onkyo has the preamp outputs that are necessary for adding an outboard Amplifier. I am not aware of any HTIB's that have that feature.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

But he doesn't think he has room for towers and needs 3 speakers, not 2. But good call on the Outboard Amp.


----------



## chkngreez (May 11, 2010)

When selecting a center speaker, how does the efficiency come into play when compared to my right/left? Would I want a more efficient speaker in order to project more of an image? I certainly wouldn't want it to be less efficient, right? I'm considering the Behringer Truth Monitors, but would like to go another direction with the center channel.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Ideally, you'd want an identical speaker for your center to your L and R. I wouldn't mix the Behringers, or any other L/R, with another brand for center.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

chkngreez said:


> When selecting a center speaker, how does the efficiency come into play when compared to my right/left? Would I want a more efficient speaker in order to project more of an image? I certainly wouldn't want it to be less efficient, right? I'm considering the Behringer Truth Monitors, but would like to go another direction with the center channel.


You could get Ascend Acoustics 170 they have the performance of the Behringers with better looks and a matching center.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I say if you have the skills, tools and time build some speakers. You can get seprate drivers for way cheap plus it is very satisfying.


----------



## glen1980 (Jun 23, 2010)

Adam speaers are well known for their clarity and also good to use in a surround setup


----------

